# Thulston Fields Farm, Derbyshire, February 2020



## HughieD (Apr 16, 2020)

*1. The History*
Not too much history on this place apart from this large 6 bedroom red-brick farmhouse was built in 1868, as indicated by the lovely date-stone above the front door. It was part of a 280-acre livestock farm, complete with extensive farm-outbuildings. There appears to have been some attempt to try and sell the house to no avail, most likely after the death of the owner. Records show it on the market with Frank Knight in November 2011, split up into three lots: the house, a 15-acre pony paddock and a massive 265-acre plot of pasture and arable land. However, it didn’t sell and appears to have been empty since late-2012 and since then has been broken into and trashed. 

It looked like a lovely place that has, sadly, gone down hill at an alarming rate, as born out by the picture below from the house advert when it was on the market:


Thurston old by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Third stop on a day’s exploring around the East Midlands on a sunny-ish February day. This place is an easy in and the farmhouse itself is round the back and out of the gaze of the busy main road. The house has been hammered which is a real shame. The place is pretty devoid of features bar a ‘secret’ back room that has now been opened and trashed too. This place isn’t going to get you too excited but the nice external features, the extensive outbuildings and semi-decent graff make it worth half-an-hour of your time if you are in the area.

*3. The Pictures*

Through the far buildings:


Thurlstone 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Thurlstone 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the main house:


Thurlstone 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of the date-stone:


img5857 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5859 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one of the two stone shields:


img5858 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the few fireplaces not to have been ripped out:


Thurlstone 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some original fitted cupboards:


Thurlstone 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And an old aga:


Thurlstone 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up-stairs and on to the backroom:


img5865 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice fireplace still in situ:


Thurlstone 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And old book or two:


Thurlstone 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5866 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some paperwork:


img5870 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a number of old rosettes, dusted in sulphur!


Thurlstone 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The other up-stairs rooms are graffed and trashed:


img5874 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5875 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And back out to the assorted farm buildings:


img5880 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5881 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5883 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5886 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5888 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5889 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5890 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 16, 2020)

A lot of interesting pictures depicting what life would've been on that farm. Picture 5883 show a coomon item on all farms and that is the railway wagon which was used for storage. That one looks like two wagons end to end. Above the wagons, is that a clock on the gable end of the building? The house is in not bad condition and worth a renovation.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 16, 2020)

It is an electric clock. Only one wagon body - a GWR contraption, originally mounted on a 3 axle under frame.


----------



## Conehead72 (Aug 31, 2022)

HughieD said:


> *1. The History*
> Not too much history on this place apart from this large 6 bedroom red-brick farmhouse was built in 1868, as indicated by the lovely date-stone above the front door. It was part of a 280-acre livestock farm, complete with extensive farm-outbuildings. There appears to have been some attempt to try and sell the house to no avail, most likely after the death of the owner. Records show it on the market with Frank Knight in November 2011, split up into three lots: the house, a 15-acre pony paddock and a massive 265-acre plot of pasture and arable land. However, it didn’t sell and appears to have been empty since late-2012 and since then has been broken into and trashed.
> 
> It looked like a lovely place that has, sadly, gone down hill at an alarming rate, as born out by the picture below from the house advert when it was on the market:
> ...


Been here many times over the passed 3 years, I live 2 miles away from it. A couple of weeks ago, I was going to have a look round to see if there was anything left of it but was surprised to find it barrackaded in with cctv everywhere....... think it will be gone soon, if not already, to make way for a modern school. I'll miss this place, R.I.P Thulston Fields Farm


----------



## Hayman (Sep 1, 2022)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It is an electric clock. Only one wagon body - a GWR contraption, originally mounted on a 3 axle under frame.


The GWR had a number of six-wheeled goods wagons, the shortest being the milk tankers that ran at express train speeds, taking milk from local creameries to cities such as London and Birmingham for bottling by Express Dairies, etc. The six-wheeled vans - such as the one seen here - would have formed part of passenger trains, and likewise run at passenger train speeds.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 2, 2022)

Conehead72 said:


> Been here many times over the passed 3 years, I live 2 miles away from it. A couple of weeks ago, I was going to have a look round to see if there was anything left of it but was surprised to find it barrackaded in with cctv everywhere....... think it will be gone soon, if not already, to make way for a modern school. I'll miss this place, R.I.P Thulston Fields Farm


Thank you for the up-date - sad news, but not that unsuprising.


----------

